# Looking for least bulky, affordable convertible car seat...



## coraljean (Apr 29, 2009)

_


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd probably do a scenera to start with for the baby. Cheap and narrow. When the scenera is outgrown, you oldest at least will be old enough for a travel vest, which will be great for occassional car use, and you can re-evaluate what the baby needs then.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Or what about using the Triumph for the new baby, then buying a slim seat for DS? The Complete Air can be found for about $150 on sale, it's pretty slim and lightweight. It RF to 40 pounds. The shell is very tall, and should fit your DS1 RF for a long time yet. When you choose to FF him, it will certainly last him until he's ready for a booster. It is also easy to install the seat very upright, so even though it's a tall seat, it doesn't take up too much front-to-back room.

It does not fit newborns well, though.

If you went with a CA, you could keep DS1 in it 3-4 more years until he's ready for a booster. By that time, I assume your Triumph will be expiring, so then you could pass the CA down to DS2 for another 2-3 years until the CA expires. By that time, DS2 would probably be ready for a booster too! In the long run, it would be cheaper than buying a lower-weight/shorter-shelled seat and then needing to buy another FF harnessed seat in the future. Plus, each kiddo could stay RF for a long time.


----------



## coraljean (Apr 29, 2009)

_


----------

